# Gas engine converted to steam/air



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 2, 2008)

Well this is my latest join to a forum. I'm already a member of the The Unofficial Mamod and Other Steam Forum, and the yahoo fourm. I do not machine engines per say, ;D just modify engine to my liking. I am 14 years old and live in LaPorte Texas near Houston 8) I am a steam engine collector and maker if I have the right tools. 

Now For the engine:
I have taken a 2hp briggs and straton engine and converted it to run on air.

Here are some videos

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=t00FJm--NmE&feature=user[/ame]

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2x1ozn64VnU&feature=user[/ame]


----------



## Cedge (Jun 2, 2008)

Ranger
Either you'll grow up to cure something deadly or you'll single handedly solve all of our energy woes. I'm just not sure which one to invest in yet....LOL. You certainly do tend to daze and amaze me, on a regular basis. Nice work, as always.

Steve


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Now lets see what a member says that doesnt know me and hasent done buisness with me.  8)
The Ind-X has been sold to Jakebob BTW


----------



## bretk (Jun 2, 2008)

Ranger,

I'm Impressed too! What made you think of running the valving in reverse? And Very Nice job recycling :big: BTW. Best use I've seen for an old Briggs in years!

-Bret


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 2, 2008)

I got this idea from this website 

http://www.lynxsteamengines.com/

The idea for the valving in revers it that on a gas engine you need a big intake and little exhaust. with a steam engine its the opposite. I hope to see others following and making a gas steam engine.


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 3, 2008)

Ranger, welcome. Steve sent me this video the other day, So cool. I loved playing with engines at your age too, it is just hard to find willing help when I was younger. But looks like you're the one that will be giving the help ;D I want to see some of your modded gas engines I have heard about.
Tim


----------



## AllThumbs (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice! Keep up the good work!

Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 3, 2008)

Ranger,

Great work you are doing.

The video presentation of your work was outstanding, well done.

If only we could get a lot more young gentlemen like yourself interested in this side of engineering. We could look towards the future with a brighter light.

John


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 3, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> If only we could get a lot more young gentlemen like yourself interested in this side of engineering. We could look towards the future with a brighter light.
> 
> John



Ranger, What's the charge to come hang out with my son some and I'm sure some guys at work would like the same. :big: :big: :big: I'd pay extra if he was unhooked from the yugiohmon cards :


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 3, 2008)

i tried to get my son into this great hobby..........it lasted for awhile but now he has his first job and i think girls are taking all his time but there is hope.

now as for this engine convertion ......do you have any pics of the camshaft you modified?

as others have said it is very good to see young guys or girls doing something mechanical. it doesn't have to be models it just has to be hands on. working with tools and there imagination.

i have been a member of a steam club for 28 years and in the beginning i was the youngest member (12 yrs old) and today i'm still the youngest (40 yrs old).

so ranger my hats off to you and i look forward to seeing more projects from you and if you ever need help just ask. 

chuck


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm now working on a monotube boiler, I'm going to build it from 1/2" copper tubing, with a wood fire and hand feed pump (which wil be converted to mechanical).

I need some help on this boiler, I need machining work done. Hence I'm on this forum 

I ill have pictures of the modified cam soon, I just dont want to take the enigne apart. It aint broke so I'm not going to fix it.


----------

